
Influential Programming Languages, Part 3: Smalltalk  Message-Sending - macco
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1671638
======
pchristensen
Single page:
[http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.aspx?p=1671...](http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.aspx?p=1671638)

Rest of the Series

    
    
      ALGOL: http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.aspx?p=1671636
    
      Simula: http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.aspx?p=1671637
    
      Lisp: http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.aspx?p=1671639

------
kenjackson
The second to last paragraph got a laugh:

"The Smalltalk family has lots of other members. Ruby, for example, was
intended to marry Smalltalk semantics with Perl syntax. Why anyone thought
this was a good idea is unclear."

~~~
Stormbringer
From a brief history of programming languages:

 _'1986 - Brad Cox and Tom Love create Objective-C, announcing "this language
has all the memory safety of C combined with all the blazing speed of
Smalltalk."'_

~~~
kunjaan
Aw you missed the best part

"Modern historians suspect the two were dyslexic."

